# Seeking sub. for gelatin for stabilized whipped cream filling for cake



## imbny (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to bake a cake in the next week--kind of a jellyroll layered w/ preserves, stabilized whipped cream and fruit before finally being iced (hopefully I can find marscapone nearby.  If not, I may just sub out a very mild buttercream...or a mild cream cheese icing, but it doesn't seem as light.)  The is that I've been a vegetarian for 34 yrs and I'm just not comfortable using gelatin in recipes (the stabilized whipped cream calls for it)...and...I can't go with agar since I've an anaphalactic iodine allergy (another allergy is to tofu.)  The only two things i can think of that might work (if I could find them) might be carrageenan or tapioca powder (I also don't know what the rate of conversion might be.  The recipe calls for 2 t of powdered gelatin.)

I'm open to any and all suggestions, incl. other recipes that might serve the same purpose.  Would a chantilly hold together well enough btwn cake layers?  Is there such a thing as an mousse w/o agar agar or gelatin?

Thanks so much!

bny


----------



## imbny (Mar 11, 2015)

(Sorry, scratch carrageenan as it's seaweed derived, too.)

Can anyone think of a cake filling implementing maybe tapioca starch or pectin instead to stabilize things?

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Couple of things spring to mind.

First is pectin, derived from either apple or citrus.

Second is white chocolate or even straight up cocoa butter.


----------



## imbny (Mar 11, 2015)

White chocolate would be perfect!  Stable, voluminously holds bubbles, smooth, decadent, a very smooth way to let a lot of flavors marry and shine without having to compete with each other : )

Thanks, food pump!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

imbny, welcome to Chef Talk. I'm moving your query to the general pastry and baking forum which is a better location for this type of discussion. We welcome you to return to the New User Introduction forum to give a brief introduction of yourself. 

We hope you enjoy participating in the community. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Fold in some cool whip it contains all the stabilizers needed


----------



## dhammons (Oct 11, 2014)

I would suggest agar-agar. It's vegetarian and I've had great success w/ it.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Dhammons- I work with agar quite a bit and have a hard time picturing it as a whipped cream stabilizer, though I do love it for fluid gels. How do you apply it for this since it requires heat to activate and forms a brittle gel?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Whipped cream can be stabilized with 10X powdered sugar.
1/4 c in 4 cups heavy cream.
I sift the sugar into the cream to prevent any lumps .

mimi


----------

